# HELP!!!!! new mother with lice/mites!!!!



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

my rat gave birth 2 days ago and it all been going well...all the babies are healthy and doing good. but the mom now has lice!!!! i dont know what i should do, usually i would change the bedding, sterilize the cage with bleach give her a bath with very diluted dog flea shampoo and spry my room with insect killing spray (i remove the rats first of coarse)
what should i do? im scared to do any of those things because the babies might get sick or poisoned from it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought I was going to go through this situation myself, and I discovered that you can dose mom with Revolution (1 drop) during pregnancy and lactation. The babies will get the Revo in the bloodstream from her milk, so they will be treated as well.


----------

